

A community-driven manual for Node.js - mattpardee
http://nodemanual.org/latest/

======
indexzero
The original community driven rocket-fuel for node.js:

<http://docs.nodejitsu.com> <http://github.com/nodejitsu/docs>

~~~
sheldor
Community-driven manuals and best practices are always welcome additions and
IMHO the easiest-to-find ways to learn a topic.

Keep up the good work guys.

------
xxiao
cloud9 is good, for me somehow it's too slow to use in real.

